# Ford Sickle Mower



## K9dep (Oct 14, 2021)

I recently inherited a 1965 Ford 3000. It came with a sickle blade. I am the farthest thing from a farmer and or knowing anything about tractors. I do not need the sickle blade and I am trying to identify it so I can sell it. I have looked all over it and only found these numbers (see attached picture). If these aren’t the numbers I need can someone tell me where to look and or if I need to post pics of the entire blade I can. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe those are just casting numbers. Do a ggogle search for "Ford sickle mower" and see if you can find one the same as yours. Perhaps a full picture may help a member identify it for you. There should be an I.D. plate riveted to the frame somewhere.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Put it on Tractor House ans sell it is my suggestion. They don't bring a lot as they are basically an antique today.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If it's blue..has a wooden pitman stick...and spring loaded frame....it's likely a Ford 501. Any pictures? I've cussed several of them! B.


----------



## K9dep (Oct 14, 2021)

K9dep said:


> I recently inherited a 1965 Ford 3000. It came with a sickle blade. I am the farthest thing from a farmer and or knowing anything about tractors. I do not need the sickle blade and I am trying to identify it so I can sell it. I have looked all over it and only found these numbers (see attached picture). If these aren’t the numbers I need can someone tell me where to look and or if I need to post pics of the entire blade I can. Thanks.
> View attachment 75369





BinVa said:


> If it's blue..has a wooden pitman stick...and spring loaded frame....it's likely a Ford 501. Any pictures? I've cussed several of them! B.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## K9dep (Oct 14, 2021)

Hope these photos work.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

K9dep said:


> Hope these photos work.


That appears to be a Ford 515. The 501 uses a wooden pitman stick...the 515 is belt drive to a wobble box to run the knife bar. The 515 is of more value then the 501... but I have not seen 1 sell in many years. Maybe something listed on tractor house or such to get an idea. B.


----------



## K9dep (Oct 14, 2021)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

